# Stuff my pets ruined



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

http://www.****mypetsruined.com

:rofl:

Unfortunately I can't craft a way to get the link to post without being censored but the site is great!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

OMG i'm totally sold on that site now! hilarious!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I think my favorites so far are the "mommy, the poop has eyes!" (dog ate googley eyes) and the cake left out to cool and half eaten in one pic and a perectly iced birthday cake in the next pic! :rofl:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yeah i definitely like the eyes one and the cake. lol. "no one was the wiser once the frosting was on!"


----------

